# Difference in Bates Saddles?



## petitepyromaniac (Oct 12, 2010)

Even if you can just give me details on ONE of the models, that would be great!

For example, does it have a changeable gullet, does it have both knee and thigh blocks, if the blocks are moveable, how deep the seat is, etc!


----------



## wild_spot (Jan 30, 2008)

All Bates saddles have changeable gullets, most come with cair but you can order flock. 

The elevation is a jump saddle, the Caprilli comes in dressage, a/p and I'm not sure about jump. 

Most bates saddles have Velcro so you can choose no knee blocks or whatever size blocks you like.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## MyBoyPuck (Mar 27, 2009)

The Bates Elevation is a very shallow seat. You're on your own for holding your position in that one. The hunter-jumper model has a deeper seat but is not as nice a leather as the Elevation. The Caprilli comes in a forward or long flap. Itt has a medium deep seat. I personally like it best of the jumping models. The momentum is a forward flap model with suede knee rolls (I think). I also have never seen that one in person. While the other 2 would be okay for flat work, I doubt the Momentum would be good for anything other than jumping. 

Just know, each will fit your differently. The Elevation pitched me forward, the Caprilli backwards and the hunter-jumper fit me like a glove. Definitely sit in all of them and try them out on your horse before spending the $$. All have the adjustability.


----------



## Saskia (Aug 26, 2009)

The differences in models in generally the cut. 

As previous posters said, most bates have interchangeable gullets. 

Some will fit you and your horse while others won't. The best idea would be to get your saddlery to bring some out and try them on your horse and ride them around. Even the most seemingly ideal saddle could be totally inappropriate for your horse.


----------



## reachthestars (Jul 2, 2010)

As I've said before, I have the hunter/jumper model. I used it this weekend in an XC clinic and LOVED it. Felt very secure, even on a rushy, pop you out of the tack with his jump kind of horse. It has an interchangeable gullet, and with the medium wide in, it has fit just about every horse I've put it on. I've used it on a 13.1hh pony, a 16hh TB, a 16.2hh clyde cross, and a 15.2hh appendix. It has removable knee blocks, and velcro for the thigh blocks. Mine didn't come with the thigh blocks, but I bought it used so new ones might. I found the seat deep enough for XC, never felt insecure in the tack.


----------



## Bethy (Aug 31, 2010)

I would reccomend going to a local saddlery that sells them. They can tell you the exact diffrences, but you might want to look at them as well!

Bates were my dream saddle, till I saw them. Yes they are high quality but I was putoff by the velcrow. (I know its vain, but I did not want to pay 1500 for a velcrow saddle.)


----------



## petitepyromaniac (Oct 12, 2010)

No one in my entire state sells them. I'm trying to narrow my options down as to what saddle I should order. I had another post asking about all saddles, and from that post I kind of decided on the Bates saddles. But that's when I got confused as to the difference of all the Bates. I can't sit in them to see what works best, so the more info I can get before I order, the better!


----------



## MyBoyPuck (Mar 27, 2009)

Some of the stores will send you trial saddles. I can't think of which ones, but maybe try Dover or Stateline Tack? I love Bates, but each model does put you in different positions. They can be very tricky saddle that way.


----------



## Saskia (Aug 26, 2009)

Contrary to popular belief they do not fit all horses either, and not all models will fit the same horse. 

I'd be very reluctant to order a saddle unless there is a good refund policy. 

There is nothing wrong with Bates, but I feel that other brands make better, and comfier, saddles.

Edit: I just looked at Bates website. If you want my opinion I would go for the Bates Elevation DS (or even the Bates Elevation DS+). I like the cut of the seat better, it seems more central, and over all it just looks like a nicer saddle. I've had a Close Contact, and ridden in a couple, and I didn't think they were great. They were passable, but I wouldn't get another one. 

My second choice would be the Hunter Jumper. 

Then the Standard Elevation, then the Close Contact.


----------



## ErikaLynn (Aug 3, 2010)

My sister had a Bates Caprilli jumping saddle, it had the changeable gullet and the CAIR system. It had knee blocks, but no thigh blocks. It had a deeper seat, it was a beautiful saddle, the problem with it was it sat her too forward on her new horse, but her old horse it sat her fine. So it does depend on the horse and you, definitely test ride in one


----------

